# Remis rooflight



## dillon (Oct 3, 2008)

Can anyone tell me how to dismantle the inner frame on a remis rooflight.
I have had a good look and i can't see any screws holding it or does it just clip on or am i missing something?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

What sort of Remis rooflights? 
There are several types.


----------



## dillon (Oct 3, 2008)

REMItop vario

I found this on another forum it is the third one at the bottom of the page.

http://www.motorcaravanning.co.uk/pdf/REMItopvario_e.pdf


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,
I've just fitted a new 400 x 400 on mine and the last job I had to do was screw the bottom frame, that contains the shade and net, to the ceiling. The screw holes in each corner then had a flush fitting plastic plug inserted to cover the hole and screw head.


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Dillon,

If it's one of the larger rooflights, it's held on by a series of, what are effectively, rubber ball and socket fixings. If you look through the side of the frame you can see them.

To remove the lower frame, you simply need to prise it off - carefully! - working round the frame.

I usually do it just using my fingers, but you might need something like a thin bladed kitchen knife to get it started. Don't use anything heavier. Support it as you remove it, it's pretty floppy!

To replace, simply line up the fixings and bang it back on with the ball of your hand.


Roger


----------



## dillon (Oct 3, 2008)

pomme1 said:


> Dillon,
> 
> If it's one of the larger rooflights, it's held on by a series of, what are effectively, rubber ball and socket fixings. If you look through the side of the frame you can see them.
> 
> ...


Spot on Rodger thankyou for replying


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Here is a handy hint for any plastic prising.

Do not use a metallic implement, be it knife or screwdriver.

You will inevitably damage the plastic.

You need to take up playing the guitar!

That way you will end up with a load of worn out plectra.

They are ideal for prising apart anything plastic without damaging them.

Such as remote control handsets and even Remis rooflights.

As you go round the join you simply add more plectra to stop it snapping back together.

Voilá!


----------



## dillon (Oct 3, 2008)

pippin said:


> Here is a handy hint for any plastic prising.
> 
> Do not use a metallic implement, be it knife or screwdriver.
> 
> ...


Thanks pippin i got some plastic shim from work today i will give it a go tomorrow


----------

